# Anime



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

For the most part, I hate it.

There are a few decent ones, but you'll have to wade through piles of crap to find them.


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

Pretty much


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 17, 2010)

I enjoy it, but most of the anime fandom annoys me to no end.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't care for it.


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

It's hard to find anime that is actually well written.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

Most of it is crap, I only like the good ones.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

I mostly stick to anime films.

If you want beautiful, calm-paced stories, just watch something by Studio Ghibli, like _My Neighnour Totoro_. Nothing "big and exciting" really happens, it's just a story that they actually bothered to spend a lot of time creating and telling. :3
There's not really anything like that in Western Media.

TV series are hit and miss. The popular ones you'll hear about online are usually aimed at the "lol SO RANDUM!" teenagers who post about them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont really care about anime itself. there are a few shows that i like but the whole culture around is extremely annoying in my opinion >.>


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2010)

There are several good anime shows. The more popular the anime show is in the general audience, however, the worse it is. Naruto and Bleach are few prime examples. The actual good ones are less well known among the general public and only few non diehard anime fans are aware of their existence.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont really care about anime itself. there are a few shows that i like but the whole culture around is extremely annoying in my opinion >.>


I would have to agree the whole "culture" does get on my nerves.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 17, 2010)

Bernkastel said:


> There are several good anime shows. The more popular the anime show is in the general audience, however, the worse it is. Naruto and Bleach are few prime examples. The actual good ones are less well known among the general public and only few non diehard anime fans are aware of their existence.




I'd disagree.  I'd consider Cowboy Bebop a damn good anime and it's pretty popular.  Popularity of an anime has no correlation to how "good" or "bad" it is just how popular it is.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> I'd disagree.  I'd consider Cowboy Bebop a damn good anime and it's pretty popular.  Popularity of an anime has no correlation to how "good" or "bad" it is just how popular it is.



Cowboy Bebop is bloody amazing.

But I've never seen it raved over by the hyper pandacheeselolorandum! crowd as much as Naruto/ FMA. It would probably be too down to Earth (in space) for them.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't like anime at all. I can tolerate some of the better ones, but I don't really like them.

However, I hate weeabos much more than I hate furry stereotypes.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like anime at all. I can tolerate some of the better ones, but I don't really like them.
> 
> However, I hate weeabos much more than I hate furry stereotypes.


I don't even know what the hell a weeabo is, and I must be blessed in this regard. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I don't even know what the hell a weeabo is, and I must be blessed in this regard. :V


Anime tards, you know the type, I assure you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anime tards, you know the type, I assure you.


Aw shit, THOSE people. I know some of THOSE people.
I live in a shitty area. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Summer Wars Film (avatar & sig are related)

'nuff said


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Only in film form. Miyazaki is the man.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

FLCL, six episodes of pure "what the fuck".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Only in film form. Miyazaki is the man.



_Laputa_, represent.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like to watch Anime films, but I have seen a few series like _Black Lagoon, Excel Saga, and Gurren Lagann_.


----------



## Conker (Apr 17, 2010)

I like most of the anime I've seen :3 

Not much more to say on the subject. I like it.


----------

